# Was Santa Good to You????



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well Santa out did herself this year, with the arrival of a Callaway X 3 and 5 fairway woods. I finally got to try them today at the Dome. Can’t tell if their going to improve my distance any but they have got to be the most forgiving clubs I have ever used. First dozen shots off the platform, dead straight and bullets to the back wall. Then tried it off a tee, same result only more loft. The 5 wood, dead straight, but had a hard time off the tee not bouncing it off the roof of the dome. Now if mother nature will only co-operate and get rid of the snow so that I can give them the acid test. Gonna have to be a REALLY good boy for Santa this year……


----------



## VibrantRedGT (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice stuff. Santa must play golf.

I got a Taylor Made R7 460cc Titanium driver, Taylor Made 22 degree Hybrid #3 Fairway Driver, Taylor Made 68" Umbrella, Taylor Made Golf Bag and 48 Nike SFT2 Balls.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i wonder what set of clubs santa has...


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd wonder more about what color his golf balls are - finding a white golf ball in the snow is not much fun!

Santa rocked this year! I hope everyone else had a good Holiday as well.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm still waiting for a birthday present and that was back in May... I usually have to buy myself something.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Got a new travel bag for my golf clubs and a practise ball bag.

Also, my 5 month old 905R is being sent back to Titleist with a massive rattle coming from the head of the club. Looks like I'll need to get the 983 re-gripped and ready for action for sunday.

This makes the third driver to die on me during a round of golf


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Lots of catalogues arriving in the mail from places like Golfworks, Golfsmith, TGW and Edwin Watts. I never thought about it before, but it looks like the model year has changed for equipment and the old models are going on sale.

I'm glad I don't need anything but clothes right now.


----------



## crakerhead (Aug 15, 2006)

santa brought me some engraved hx hot balls and a ping doc 15 putter, can't wait to try it out, been too busy lately


----------

